# روابط من الملتقى حول الليزر



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء
م.الدمشقي:زودنا عن موضوع الليزر في الحقل الطبي بمعلومات مهمه وبروابط قيمه ارجو زبارتها
الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13356


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم
هناك محاضرات قيمه عن الليزر في الرابط التالي ارجو الاطلاع

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_Lectures/Laser/LaserLectures_1.htm


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ألأخ محمد ابو براء .

تحية طيبة .

ابارك جهودك وحرصك الشديد .

لدي موضوعين تخص الليزر .

1- مكائن الليزر الدقيقة , في قسم الميكانيك .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25694&highlight=%E3%DF%C7%C6%E4+%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1+%C7%E1%CF%DE%ED%DE%C9

2- اهمية الليزر في علاج الأسنان

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16361&highlight=%C7%E5%E3%ED%C9+%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1+%DA%E1%C7%CC+%C7%E1%C3%D3%E4%C7%E4





اتمنى لك الموفقية .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي شكري وانها شهاده اعتز بيها كثيرا
وما كان لها الملتقى الرائع ان يكون كما هو عليه الان لولا تعونكم انتم الادارين والمشرفين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

الرابط التالي حول الألياف الضوئية واستخداماتها في المجال الطبي .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20518&highlight=%C7%E1%C3%E1%ED%C7%DD+%C7%E1%D6%E6%C6%ED%C9+%C7%E1%E3%CC%C7%E1+%C7%E1%D8%C8%ED

تمنياتي للجميع .


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أخ *محمد أبو براء*

بارك الله فيك على كل ماقدمته من معلومات افادتنا كثيرا

سأحاول المساعدة قدر المستطاع انشاء الله

أعجبني نشاطك واهتمامك .. واتمنى لك التوفيق.

تحياتي لك.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 نوفمبر 2006)

م.عادل صلاح قال:


> أخ *محمد أبو براء*
> 
> بارك الله فيك على كل ماقدمته من معلومات افادتنا كثيرا
> 
> ...



فرحت كثيرا في عرض المساعده....... بارك الله فيك

انا بانتضارك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع التالي يخص علم البصريات اليكم هذا الرابط مع التقدير .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=144669#post144669


البغدادي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بدلا من وضع الرابط وللفائده هذا اقتباس



> المهندس الدمشقي
> 
> هذا كتيب الصيانه الخاص بجهاز الياج ليزر من انتاج شركة نايدك اليابانيه
> وهو يستعمل في انواع مختلفه من العمليات في العين منها عمليات لمرضى الجلكوما
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/efl16c


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الرابط التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30750&page=3&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1

فيه

جهاز الاشعه السينيه للاسنان مشاركه رقم 32


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فكره عمل العديد من الاجهزه ضمنها جهاز الليزر

الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38649&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الليزر في الحقل الطبي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13356&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جهاز الحشوه الضوئيه

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20303&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اللحام بشعاع الليزر

مشاركه للاخ المشرف محمد حمزه

اعداد المهندس: عبد الرحيم صالح

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21732&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*من مشاركه للاخ براء*

المشاركه من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15736&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1



صور جميله لعروض الاضائه باليزر






















كذلك انظر الرابط

http://www.laserist.org/Laserist/tradeshow.html


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميله جداا عن الاضائه مع شرح لوضع الاضائه في المنزل والاماكن الاخرى 

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14347&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

نضام توجيه صواريخ طائره الاباتشي بواسطه اليزر

شرح ممتاز

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38398&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

احد طرق توجيه القنابل الذكيه بواسطه الليزر

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7055&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اجهزهالمساحه الحديثه

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30990&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


كذلك الرابط 

http://www.leica-geosystems.com/cpd/en/lgs_3849.htm


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 ديسمبر 2006)

من الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=678&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


اردت ان اقتبس الموضوع



> تفضل اخي الحكيم
> هذا موقع شركة leica المنتجة لاجهزة الرفع المساحي المتطورة عن طريق الليزر ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية
> http://www.leica-geosystems.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 يناير 2007)

من الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14550&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1

مشاركه الاخ فتى الميكانيك
اليكم هذا الاقتباس




> آخر صيحة في عالم الـ«نانو تكنولوجيا»: ابتكار آلة مجهرية للحفر والنحت الدقيق ثلاثية الأبعاد
> 
> أسلوب مبتكر يعتمد على أشعة الليزر القصيرة الموجات والسريعة جدا لتنفيذ أعمال في منتهى الدقة
> 
> ...


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 يناير 2007)

من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2360&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1




> ما هو الليزر؟
> 
> الليزر هي كلمة مشتقة من العبارة التالية : Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation . وهذه العبارة هي وصف لعمل جهاز الليزر. حيث يقوم هذا الجهاز بتضخيم الضوء بنفس الطريقة التي يتكون فيها نهرٌ ضخم كنهر المس سبي مثلاً من العديد من الروافد . حيث يتكون الضوء الاعتيادي من مجموعة من الألوان ذات أطياف مرئية وشبه مرئية , فيقوم جهاز الليزر بتحويل هذه الأطياف إلى تردد واحد قوي جدا وله نقاوة تختلف عن خليط ترددات الضوء المألوف . ويتم إنجاز هذه الميكانيكية بواسطة بلورات شبه شفافة تحتوي على ذرات مشعة مثل الكروم . وعندما تتعرض هذه البلورات الى مصدر ضوئي قوي , فان الإلكترونات التي تدور حول النواة تكتسب طاقة إضافية فتقفز الى مدارات أعلى , فتصبح في حالة غير مستقرة تدفعها الى الرجوع الى وضعها المستقر في المدار السابق الذي كانت فيه . وعندما ترجع الى وضعها المستقر , تطلق الطاقة التي اكتسبتها على شكل ضوء .
> أساساً, كل العوامل المشعة تعمل بنفس الطريقة المذكورة أعلاه , لكن في جهاز الليزر يتم السيطرة على هذه العملية بشكل كامل بحيث تطلق جميع الإلكترونات ضوءاً له نفس الطاقة ونفس التردد تماما . تضاف هذه الأشعة المستقلة إلى بعضها البعض فتنتج شعاع واحد متماسك وشديد جدا بحيث يمكنه صهر أي معدن من المعادن المعروفة عندما يسلط عليه فورا.
> ...


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 يناير 2007)

الالياف البصريه

شرح واف من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4781&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 يناير 2007)

*بحث( الثنائي الباعث للضوء Light Emitting Diode )*






من الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4120&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1
بحث عن الثنائي الباعث للضوء
قد اكتملت البنود التاليه

أشباه الموصلات وأساسيات الثنائي الباعث للضوء 
مدخل 
أشباه الموصلات 
وصلة PN
الثنائي الباعث للضوء
الثنائي الباعث للضوء(تركيب،خصائص،تطبيقات)
مدخل
بنية الثنائي الباعث للضوء
المميزات
الاستخدامات

ونحن بانتضار البنود التاليه


تطبيقات الثنائي الباعث للضوء
أمثلة على بعض التطبيقات
فحص الدوائر باستخدام الثنائي الباعث للضوء
الثنائي الباعث للضوء والحواس الخمس
فاحص البلورة الكريستالية
فاحص المؤقت Timer555
الدائرة المتكاملة LM3909 الوميضية
تركيب الدائرة
تطبيقات الدائرة الوميضية LM3909
الدوائر الوميضية باستخدام ضابط التعاقب 4017B
مدخل
أساسيات عمل ضابط التعاقب 4017B
دوائر ضبط التعاقب
عروض بديلة
دائرة ضابط التعاقب متناوب في الإيقاف
دوائر التناوب في الإضاءة لأقل من عشرة
متعدد العناصر
الخلاصة
المصطلحات العلمية 
_____________________


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 يناير 2007)

رادار مقياس السرعه الرقمي

من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4470&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

سوال حو الليزر



> ــ السؤال الثاني :
> عندما تقوم بعض المتاحف بوضع أجهزة تطلق خطوط من الليزر لحماية الممتلكات الثمينة
> هل يمكن وضع خطوط الليزر هذه تحت سطح الماء بحيث إذا أدخل أحدهم يده في الماء
> ولمس أحد خطوط الليزر فتقوم بإطلاق إنذار .
> أرجو بإذن الله أن تردوا على أسئلتي و لكم جزيل الشكر .



الجواب على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25658&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

الالياف الضوئيه

انواعها.. مميزاتها .. فكره العمل... النظام

من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21066&highlight=%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

الالياف الضوئيه

التركيب, كيفيه العمل.نظام الاتصال. الافضليه .كيفيه الصنع . 

مع صور رائعه

من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8068&highlight=%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## احمد منصف (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي ابو براء والله انت راقي . بس ممكن كتب او مجلات علمية تهتم بالليزر والبصريات وروابط شغالة عليهم وشكرا لك اخي...


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

*شكر على رد*



احمد منصف قال:


> شكرا اخي ابو براء والله انت راقي . بس ممكن كتب او مجلات علمية تهتم بالليزر والبصريات وروابط شغالة عليهم وشكرا لك اخي...



والله يا اخي انت اي راقي لان هذا الكلام الطيب لا يقوله الا راقي :12: 

اما بخصوص الكتب اليك الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33035&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1

انصحك بتنزيل برنامج ون رار :3: وبرانمج ادو بايت ريدر و اكروبايت ريدر قبل تنزيل الكتب

وهناك روابط في المشاركات 6 . 54 وهي محاضرات حول الليزر و تطبيقات الليزر في شتى المجالات

اما بخصوص المجلات فسابحث لك عنها ........... ومثل ما يكلون عدنا بالعراق انت تامر امر :55:


----------



## احمد منصف (4 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي محمد ابو براء . حبي اني هم ما العراق ولك جزيل الشكر وانت على الراس


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

طابعه الليزر

مقدمه. فكره العمل . حركات الشعاع والتحكم . الخصائص . التلوين

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4022&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

ثلاث كتب عن الليزر من الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28803&page=6&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1


مشاركه رقم 85


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28803&page=14&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1

مشاركه رقم 199 

6 كتب متخصصه باليزر
كذلك مشاركه رقم 240 فيها كتب عن تصميمات الاناره
392 تطبيقات الليزر

مع الشكر والتقدير لجهود الاخ محب الله ورسوله احبه الله ورسوله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

ارجو زياره الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30017


برامج قراءه الكتب الالكترونيه


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 يناير 2007)

مصباح كهربائى جديد 

انظر الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35313&highlight=%E3%D5%C8%C7%CD


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 يناير 2007)

الماسح الضوئى 

انظر الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21386&highlight=%E3%D5%C8%C7%CD


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 يناير 2007)

معلومات قيمه عن الاناره

انظر الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33489&highlight=%E3%D5%C8%C7%CD


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 يناير 2007)

الإضاءة Lighting 

من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14347&highlight=%E3%D5%C8%C7%CD


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (15 يناير 2007)

الاضاءه

من الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11808&highlight=%E3%D5%C8%C7%CD


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (24 يناير 2007)

اتصالات الالياف لبصرية

انظر الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42431


----------



## engamr2010a (28 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 يناير 2007)

engamr2010a قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع



وجزاك عني كل خير على ردك الطيب


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (30 يناير 2007)

الاضاءة و التمديدات الكهربائية ....... 




> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> الأخوة و الأخوات الأعزاء هذه أول مشاركة لي بهذا المنتدى وانشاء الله مستعد لأي سؤال يخص الاضاءة و التمديدات الكهربائية و الالوان و تأثيرها النفسي و غير ذلك من المواضيع .
> 
> ...




الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10896


----------



## عباس الشمري (31 يناير 2007)

جيد جدا ممتاز بس لا تمنعو الخدمه بسبب اجبار الاعضاء على المشاركه واجعلو المشاركه لما هو مفيد فقط لا ان تصبح مجرد ارقام. والسلام عليكم. المحب للموقع.....


----------



## عباس الشمري (31 يناير 2007)

جيد جدا ممتاز............. بس لا تمنعو الخدمه بسبب اجبار الاعضاء على المشاركه واجعلو المشاركه لما هو مفيد فقط لا ان تصبح مجرد ارقام. والسلام عليكم. المحب للموقع.....


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (31 يناير 2007)

عباس الشمري قال:


> جيد جدا ممتاز............. بس لا تمنعو الخدمه بسبب اجبار الاعضاء على المشاركه واجعلو المشاركه لما هو مفيد فقط لا ان تصبح مجرد ارقام. والسلام عليكم. المحب للموقع.....



بارك الله فيك اخي على الاهتمام 

على ما اظن رساله واحده تكفي لمعرفه فكرتك والان قد تكررت في اكثر من موضوع 

يمكنك اخي العزيز زياره قسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات لتوضح لاداره الملتقى فكرتك وان شاء الله ستلقى من الاداره كل الترحيب والاهتمام


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 فبراير 2007)

نظام جديد للاضاءة الطبيعية 

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=336500#post336500


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 فبراير 2007)

*روابط من قسم الطاقه المتجدد تخص البصريات*

روابط من قسم الطاقه المتجدد تخص البصريات


الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=44759


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

RadioTherapy العلاج بالاشعاع 

الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=348305&posted=1#post348305


----------



## alhamdaniya (1 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وفقكم الله على هذا الموضوع 

وربي زادكم علما ومعرفة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي الحمداني على مرورك


----------



## سلام العالم (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## migahed000 (18 مايو 2008)

م. ضياء الدين قال:


> بدلا من وضع الرابط وللفائده هذا اقتباس


السلام عليكم يا باش مهندس دمشقى لو تكرم مشكورا ترفع الملف على موقع آخر لآن الملف غير متاح على هذا الموقع وبعد اذنك باسرع وقت لان الموضوع فى منتهى الهمية بالنسبة لو ولو قدرت تترجم اى شيئ فيه الى العربية تكون مشكورا


----------



## محمدي حسن (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم :
ارجو زيارة الرابط التالي :
www.europeanlaserinstitute.org
وشكرا


----------



## محمودصفا (12 أغسطس 2008)

نسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدي حسن (15 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ....
الرابط التالي قد يكون مفيد
www.europeanlaserinstitute.org


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري ......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 مارس 2009)

اخوتي الاكارم

اشكر كل من مر وشارك


----------



## ادور (24 أبريل 2009)

wow 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 مايو 2009)

اشكرك اخي ادور على المرور


----------



## أبو محفوظ (16 أغسطس 2009)

*ممكن سؤال هل من الممكن استخدام الليزر في الحراسات*

ها من المكن استخدام الليزر في الحراسات الأمنية 
مثال:

إذا احد تخطى الحاجز أو الخط أو السهم يتم تشغيل اشارات تنبيه 
وشكراً


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

فيكم على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## علي حميد العاني (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكراااا على هذا المجهود لكن لدي طلب احتاج الى كتب ملخصه في 
laser design
laser application 
laser materials
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت الخير وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكركم على مروركم الكريم


----------



## الأمير أمير (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور


----------



## محمد أسامة خ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق مشكور وأرجو التكلم عن عمليات الثقب للمعادن باستخدام الليزر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكر كل من مر وشارك


----------

